# document management system



## محمد البنان (22 يناير 2008)

اريد المساعده في جمع المعلومات بخصوص هذا النظام وان تكرمتم بعض الامثله.. ولكم جزيل الشر


----------



## صناعي1 (23 يناير 2008)

اهلا بك اخ محمد، لكن حبذا لو تعطينا فكرة اوضح عن طلبك و هل هو يتعلق بالمشاريع الانشائية؟؟


----------



## محمد البنان (24 يناير 2008)

شكرا لإهتمامك اخ صناعي اما عن طلبي فهو بخصوص نظم ادارة الوثائق الكترونيا واي البرامج يصلح لاداره شركه انتاجيه متعددة الادارات ولها تعاملات اجنبيه.. ولكم منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## HaMooooDi (24 يناير 2008)

وانا احتاج الموضوع ايضا


----------



## HaMooooDi (24 يناير 2008)

ارجو المساعدة


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (12 يونيو 2012)

الرجاء إعادة تحميل هذا الكورس للأهمية .... وشكراً


----------

